# TUF5 Finale Vids (Pulver vs Penn / Diaz vs Gamburyan )



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2007)

Jens Pulver vs BJ Penn
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/d6l3cPe1bgmMCgDcE[/dmv]


Nate Diaz vs Manny Gamburyan
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6SPbRI77gFwf0gDIA[/dmv]


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks man  What the heck happened to Manny's arm?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Thanks man  What the heck happened to Manny's arm?


 
He dislocated his shoulder when attempting a takedown.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 25, 2007)

if BJ Penn would take every fight this seriously then I don't think anyone could beat him.

Too bad he doesn't.


----------



## PictonMA (Jun 25, 2007)

I keep hoping that BJ will use this fight as a catalyst to propel him to the heights he could achieve if he balanced his incredible talent with a kick butt work ethic.

Time will tell.


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 26, 2007)

If Bj stays at 155 then I totally see him wearing the belt.  When he moves up to 170, it seems as though he has a problem carrying that extra weight and his seemingly half hearted training leads to him gassing fairly early.  If he stays at 155 then he makes an already exciting division that much better.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 26, 2007)

I was very impressed with BJ. this fight looked so one sided when compared to the first BJ/pulver fight. that fight was pretty even. this one...not so much. 

I picked Diaz from the very beginning to win the whole thing. I heard his name announced and picked him. world class fighter. gamburyan impressed me though. up until the breakage, he was doing a number on diaz.


----------



## thetruth (Jun 28, 2007)

The thing that stood out after this fight was the fact that they have left all of the crap behind them and Jens is even going to train grappling with BJ.  Two very classy guys.  I too can see BJ dominating if he stays in shape but that is the million dollar question: will BJ turn up to every fight in that kind of shape?  Only time will tell.


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 29, 2007)

It's guys like these that keep me interested in this sport.
BJ and Jens are classy guys and top notch athletes.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 2, 2007)

thetruth said:


> The thing that stood out after this fight was the fact that they have left all of the crap behind them and Jens is even going to train grappling with BJ. Two very classy guys. I too can see BJ dominating if he stays in shape but that is the million dollar question: will BJ turn up to every fight in that kind of shape? Only time will tell.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
He said in on the SavageDogShow that he gave up alcohol, and realized he needs to grow up. Randy couture also played a big role in his giving up alcohol and taking training more seriously. He is only 28 years old. he hasn't even peaked yet. He wants to keep 7% body fat, and move to 170. if that happens, he will be a true 170, and faster than anyone. with his takedowns, heavy hands, and the best Jiu-jitsu around, I would put money on him taking anybody at that weight, OR the 155 class. I think they will give him the winner of Sherk/Franca, if he wants it. Sherk/Penn would be awesome, but damn....imagine the Jiu-jitsu battle between Franca/Penn.....wow.

Talk of Gil Melendez on the show made me giddy. He would def be the future of 155. I am a big Sherk fan, but I think there are plenty of guys who could take the title from him, just not at this moment.

BJ also said if Diaz comes back to UFC, he would fight him. that is my dream match. my two fav welterweights..


----------

